# Dirk Nowitzki ponders Olympic scenario if there's a lockout



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- If labor strife produces an expected lockout and possibly eats into next season, Dallas Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki reiterated Sunday night his desire to return to the German national team as it attempts to qualify this summer for the 2012 Olympics in London.
> 
> The last time the NBA had a lockout that resulted in a shortened season, Nowitzki was a rookie during that 1998-99 campaign. He was drafted in June but remained in Germany to play with his pro team.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6242371


----------



## Basketballfan (Jun 9, 2011)

It'd be amazing to see a US-Germany Match with Lebron and Nowitzki after the NBA final I'm pretty much sure these guys have become some sort of archi enemies. Germany might have to make an extra effort if they try to classify and beat US olympic team wich is one of the most powerful teams. (They got gold last olympics, http://www.olympic.org/basketball-basketball-men one of my favorite videos). However, It is not like an impossible mission or anything, I'm possitive Lebron James would like to be face to face with Nowitzki again in order to make Dirk pay for taking his MVP title away.


----------

